# برنامج لحساب معاملات التحويل - لمحترفى الـ Gps والـ Gis



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تقديم
1- الممارس لأعمال الـ GPS يحتاج كثيرا أن يحسب معاملات التحويل بين نظامين جيوديسيين مختلفين , وأشهر هذه الإحتياجات هى التحويل من النظام الجيوديسى العالمى WGS-84 إلى النظام الوطنى (المحلى). فعلى سبيل المثال النظام الوطنى فى مصر هو Helmert-1906 وفى المملكة العربية السعودية و كثير من دول الخليج هو International-1924 وفى دول المغرب العربى تونس والجزائر و المغرب هو Clarke 1880 وهكذا.

2- ورغم أن كل البرامج التى تقوم بمعالجة أرصاد الـ GPS يمكنها حساب معاملات التحويل إذا وجد على الأقل ثلاثة نقاط فى المشروع معلومة الإحداثيات فى كلا التظامين العالمى WGS-84 والوطنى لبلدك , إلا أنه فى حالات كثيرة نحتاج إلى برنامج منفصل الغرض منه حساب معاملات التحويل فقط ولا يكون باهظ الثمن جدا كما هو الحال مع برامج معالجة الـ GPS الشهيرة.

خذ هذه الحالة البسيطة:
** لنفرض أنك تعرف الإحداثيات الوطنية لثلاثة نقاط أو معالم فى الطبيعة وإستطعت ان تحدد نفس النقاط او المعالم على صور الأقمار الصناعية الخاصة ببرنامج Google Earth فى النظام العالمى WGS-84 وتريد أن تستخدم إحداثيات هذه النقاط (أو المعالم) المعلومة الإحداثيات فى النظامين لحساب معاملات التحويل بينهما حتى تضع هذه المعاملات فى برنامج مثل EarthCAD V1 فتقوم بسهولة بتحويل كل ملفات KML التى تحتوى على خرائطك المرسومة على Google Earth والتى هى على النظام WGS-84 إلى ملفات أوتوكاد DXF فى نظام إحداثياتك الوطنى المحلى.
ملاحظة:
EarthCAD V1 هو أحد برامجى التى تحول الخرائط المرسومة على Google Earth والتى تم حفظها على هيئة ملفات KML من WGS-84 إلى ملفات أوتوكاد DXF فى نظام إحداثياتك الوطنية المحلية أو فى نظام الإسقاط العالمى UTM of WGS-84 .
تجد برنامج EarthCAD V1 مشروحا على هذا الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93465.html

خذ أيضا هذه الحالة:
** أثناء قيامك بالتخطيط لمشروع شبكة GPS لأى غرض من الأغراض وجدت أن النقاط المعلومة (الثوابت) على WGS-84 القريبة من منطقة المشروع والتى ستشتق منها نقاط المشروع الجديدة , وجدت أن هذه النقاط غير معلومة الإحداثيات فى نظامك الوطنى بل هى معلومة الإحداثيات على WGS-84 فقط , فلو أنك إستخدمتها للإشتقاق لحصلت على إحداثيات نقاط الشبكة الجديدة على WGS-84 فقط ولما امكنك تحويلها إلى نظامك الوطنى بعد معالجة الإرصاد وضبطها وربما لو بحثت عن نقاط معلومة الإحداثيات فى النظامين الوطنى و WGS-84 لتتخذها نقاط إشتقاق لشبكتك الجديدة , ربما وجدت هذه النقاط على بعد 200 كم مثلا مما يكلفك التخطيط لجلسات رصد Sessions طويلة ومكلفة وزائدة عن حاجة المشروع الفعلية . تحدث هذه الحالة كثيرا فى الدول الفقيرة التى رصدت نقاط قليلة متباعدة من شبكتها الوطنية فى النظام العالمى WGS-84 .
والحل هنا أن تشتق إحداثيات الشبكة الجديدة من أقرب نقاط WGS-84 لمنطقة مشروعك ثم تحسب
معاملات التحويل للمشروع بمعلومية إحداثيات أى ثلاثة نقاط (أو أكثر) من الشبكة الوطنية يتوفر فيها ثلاثة شروط , الأول أن تكون معلومة الإحداثيات فى كلا النظامين الوطنى و WGS-84 والثانى أن تكون موزعة هندسيا بحيث تكون محيطة بمنطقة الشبكة الجديدة والثالث أن تكون الأقرب نسبيا من منطقة المشروع (طبعا لن تكون قريبة جدا وإلا لإستخدمنها فى الإشتقاق) , من هذه النقاط تحسب معاملات التحويل بواسطة أى برنامج منفصل مخصص لذلك كبرنامجنا ParaMaker 2.0 ثم بواسطة أى برنامج من برامج تحويل الإحداثيات التى تسمح للمستخدم بإدخال قيم المعاملات التى يريد أن يستخدمها يتم تحويل إحداثيات نقاط الشبكة من النظام WGS-84 إلى النظام الوطنى لبلدك.

أيا ما كانت الحالة فإن الممارس لأعمال الـ GPS بكثرة يعلم أنه يحتاج فى أحيان كثيرة لأن يحسب معاملات التحويل بين نظامين جيوديسيين من مجموعة نقاط معلومة الإحداثيات فى النظامين , هذه النقاط يجب ألا تقل عن ثلاثة وليس لها حد أقصى.


برنامج ParaMaker 1.0 
- برنامج ParaMaker 2.0 هو برنامج خاص بحساب معاملات التحويل بين اى نظامين جيوديسيين بمعلومية عددا من النقاط فى كلا من النظامين لا تقل عن ثلاثة نقاط ولكن ليس لها حد أقصى وقد تكون إحداثيات هذه النقاط إما:
* إحداثيات كارتيزية X, Y, Z .
* أو إحداثيات جيوديسية .Lat. , Lon. , h (أحياناً نسميها أيضا إحداثيات جغرافية).
حيث : Lat. = Latitude , Lon. = Longitude , h. = Ellipsoidal Height 










2- لنأخذ مثالأ:
لنفترض أننا نريد حساب معاملات التحويل من النظام العالمى WGS-84 إلى النظام الوطنى فى جمهورية مصر العربية Helmert-1906 , ولنفترض أن عندنا ثلاثة نقاط معروفة الإحداثيات فى كلا النظامين و هذه النقاط هى P1 , P2 , P3 .

3- البرنامج يأخذ البيانات (إحداثيات النقاط المعلومة فى كلا النظامين) من المستخدم على هيئة ملفات
نصية Text Files . 

4- فإذا كانت إحداثيات النقاط المعلومة هى إحداثيات جيوديسية:
* فإنه يجب أن تكون إحداثيات النقاط المعلومة فى النظام WGS-84 محفوظة فى ملف نصى وليكن إسمه [ WGS_PLh.txt ] مثلاً ويبدو كما فى الصورة التالية:







* وكذلك يجب أن تكون إحداثيات النقاط المعلومة فى النظام Helmert-1906 محفوظة فى ملف نصى وليكن إسمه [ HLM_XYZ.txt ] مثلاً ويبدو كما فى الصورة التالية:







ملاحظات 
* كل سطر فى ملفات النقاط يبدأ بـرمز النجمة * فهو سطر تعليق Comment Line لن يراه البرنامج.
* الفاصل بين حقول الملفات Fields Separator هو مسافة واحدة Space أو أكثر.

* حيث أننا دائما نتعامل مع نظامين لحساب معاملات التحويل بينهما لذا:
* دائماً النظام الاول System 1 هو النظام الذى نحول منه (From – Source) 
* دائماً النظام الثانى System 2 هو الذى نحول إليه (To – Destination)

* ولذلك فقد صُممت واجهة المستخدم بحيث تحتوى على إطارين بلونين مختلفين:
* الأحمر وهو خاص بالنظام الاول System 1 النظام الذى نحول منه (From – Source) 
* الأزرق وهو خاص بالنظام الثانى System 2 النظام الذى نحول إليه (To – Destination) 
كما هو موضح فى صورة واجهة المستخدم للبرنامج.

والآن ...
* لإستعمال البرنامج إتبع الخطوات من 1 إلى 8 كما هو موضح بالصورة الأولى
مع الاخذ فى الإعتبار أن الخطوات 2 و 5 تظهر نافذة إختيار الـ Ellipsoid الموضحة فى الصورة التالية:







بعد الضغط على زر [ Calculate Transformation Parameters ]
تظهر النافذة التالية :







- يُنتج البرنامج ثلاثة ملفات Text يضعها فى نفس المجلد الذى قرأ منه ملفات الإحداثيات:
1 الملف الأول: وهو ملف النتائج , أى معاملات التحويل وإسمه [ Parameters.txt ] .
2 الملف الثانى: وهو ملف الأخطاء المتبقية [Residuals.txt ] وهو يعطى قيم الخطأ المتبقى لكل معادلة من المعادلات التى قام بتكوينها من مركبات كل نقطة X , Y , Z وهو بمثابة التحقيق الجبرى بالمجاهيل (معاملات التحويل) بعد حسابها فى المعادلات التى حسبت منها لنرى مدى تحقيقها للمعادلات.
3 الملف الثالث: وهو ملف دقة المعاملات [ Accuracy.txt ] وهو عبارة عن إستخدام المعاملات المستنتجة فى تحويل الإحداثيات المدخلة من النظام الأول إلى الإحداثيات فى النظام الثانى
ثم مقارنة الإحداثيات المحسوبة بتلك المعلومة أصلا للنظام الثانى وذلك لنرى دقة عملية التحويل ومدى ثقتنا فى المعاملات المستنتجة.
و الملفين [Residuals.txt ] و [ Accuracy.txt ] يكادا أن يكونا وجهين لعملة واحدة.

وسنرى الآن الملفات المنتجة فى المثال الذى نحن بصدده.

ملف النتائج أى معاملات التحويل [ Parameters.txt ] :







والملف محتوياته لا تحتاج إلى شرح ففيه تسجيل كامل لكافة البيانات التى يحتاجها المستخدم:
* تاريخ ووقت تخليق الملف.
* إسم النظام الاول.
* إسم النظام الثانى.
* عدد النقاط المستخدمة فى عملية حساب المعاملات.
* عدد المركبات المستخدمة فى حساب المعاملات . 
لأن كل نقطة لها ثلاثة مُركبات X , Y , Z وكل مُركبة تستخدم لتكوين معادلة فإن إجمالى المُركبات المستخدمة هنا هو تسعة مُركبات للنقاط الثلاثة , أى تم تكوين تسعة معادلات فى سبعة مجاهيل (المعاملات السبعة) وتم حل المعادلات بطريقة أقل مجموع للمربعات Least Squares على فرض أن الأوزان Weights متساروية وتساوى الوحدة .


ملف الخطأ المتبقى لمعادلات المُركبات [Residuals.txt ]







* وهذا الملف يحتوى على التعويض الجبرى بالمجاهيل (معاملات التحويل) بعد حسابها فى المعادلات التى حسبت منها لنرى مدى تحقيقها.

* ويظهر جلياً أن المُركبة X للنقطة P3 بها أكبر نسبة خطأ متبقى.
* فكيف يكون الحال لو تم إستثناء هذه المركبة من الحسابات ؟؟ 
هل سيتحسن التحقيق الجبرى ؟؟
وهل ستكون المعاملات المحسوبة بدون هذه المُركبة أدق من سابقتها ؟؟؟
هذا ما سوف نعرفه لاحقا...


ملف دقة المعاملات [ Accuracy.txt ] 







* فى هذا الملف تم إستخدام المعاملات المستنتجة فى تحويل الإحداثيات المدخلة من النظام الأول إلى الإحداثيات فى النظام الثانى ثم مقارنة الإحداثيات التى حسبت بتلك المعلومة أصلا للنظام الثانى وذلك لنرى دقة عملية التحويل ومدى ثقتنا فى المعاملات المستنتجة.

* وللمرة الثانية يظهر جلياً أن المُركبة X للنقطة P3 بها أكبر خطأ


البرنامج يمكنك من إستثناء المُركبات التى تشك فى دقتها كما هو موضح فى الصورة التالية:







أما الحل بعد إستثناء هذه المركبة وكيف يكون ومدى دقته ...

أتركه لك لتقرؤه فى كتيب شرح البرنامج ولتجربه بنفسك فى النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج

وهذا هو رابط كتيب شرح البرنامج بصيغة PDF
http://www.4shared.com/file/57507224/27786960/ParaMaker_Manual.html
إذا بدأ التحميل تلقائيا فألغه Cancel وإضغط زر Download Now فى صفحة التحميل وذلك لعيب فى الموقع


وهذا رابط كتيب شرح البرنامج ولكن ملف مضغوط rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/57506791/a91e1aa/ParaMaker_Manual.html 


وهذا رابط فيلم فيديو صغير يشرح البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/48666112/6cfab1d3/Paramaker.html
وملف الفيديو مضغوط ومحفوظ كذاتى الفك Auto Extract لذا تجد إمتداده exe
وهذا لمن ليس عنده WinRar


وهنا شرح لكيف يمكنك الحصول على نسخة تجريبية Demo من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/57508514/51793c70/How_To_Get_ParaMaker.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## المساح10 (4 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر
لكم الشكر الجزيل لكم المعلومات الهائل 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ووفقكم الله لما فيه خير المسلمين


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ والزميل الفاضل المساح 10 
الاخ والزميل الفاضل الأقرع بن حابس

جزانا الله وإياكم الجنة

شرفتم الموضوع بمروركم الكريم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أبوالمعتز (5 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
الأخ م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم
كنت أريد أن أسال هل هذةالبرامج من تصميمك أنت أم أنها تجاريه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل أبو المعتز 

هذه البرامج - بفضل الله سبحانه - من تصميمى

لمزيد من التفاصيل إقرأ كتيب شرح أى برنامج كاملا حتى آخره
أو راسلنى على بريدى الإلكترونى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ العزيز م احمد شكر علي هذا المجهود العظيم فكل البرامج التي طرحتها في المنتدي نحن في اشد الحوجة لها ونتمني ان حصل عليها بصورة دائمة وليس لفترة محددة واتمني طرحها في الاسواق العربية قريبا 
وفقك الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل دفع الله حمدان هجو
جزاك الله خيرا

البرامج بالفعل مطروحة للبيع
ومن يريد أن يشتريها يراسلنى على بريدى الإلكترونى أو على الخاص

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## المسااح (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ المسااح
جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## وائل2222 (14 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (18 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك الى كل خير م/احمد


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (19 أغسطس 2008)

زادك الله من فضله

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ المهندس فتحى بسيونى
الأخ المهندس حمزة أبو لاوى

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## حسام يونس (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر
يا غالي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل المهندس لورنس الحج

جزاك الله خيرا 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## nazmy6 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## nazmy6 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحاااااااااااااااااااااااان الله العلي العظيم


----------



## nazmy6 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## عبدة شيخون (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر جزيلا اخى الفاضل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل nazmy6
الأخ الفاضل عبه شيخون

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## اسراء خليل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخت إسراء

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## عمروعلى3 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

عمل متميز اخى الكريم
جزاك الله عنه خيرا
فى انتظار مواضيع مميزة اخرى باذن الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل عمرو على 3 
شرفت الموضوع بمرورك
وجزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (19 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مهندسة مي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات 
وسلمت يداك اذا كانت هذه البرامج فعلا من تصميمك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الزميلة الفاضلة المهندسة مى

جزاك الله خيرا وسلمك الله من كل سوء

نعم - هذه البرامج من تصميمى بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## وليد شكرى الطحان (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك والله يذيدك ويوفقك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الزميل وليد شكرى الطحان

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك
وزادنا وإياك من فضله العظيم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## باسم مرزوق (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_:31:جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات:31:_
_:31:ووفقك:31:_
_ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ_​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخ باسم ووفقنا وإياك إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة والزملاء الأفاضل 

يسعدنى أن اتلقى ملاحظاتكم أو أى تعديلات ترون إجراءها على البرنامج
او طلب اى معاومات مساعدة فى نفس الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حتى أتلقى منكم تعليقاتكم دعونى أعطيكم هذه الأُحجية:

اخى وزميلى الفاضل , هل سمعت عن المواصفات المختلفة لمعاملات التحويل والتى تسمى:

Coordinate Frame Rotation
Position Vector Transformation
 European Standard ISO 19111​ 
وهل تعرف الفروق بينها؟؟؟

إنتظروا منى الإجابة قريبا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

والآن مع النوع الأول 

*النظام : **Coordinate Frame Rotation* 
*وهو مستخدم فى أوروبا فى غالب هيئات المساحة وفى شركات البترول الامريكية وإن كان يتم إستبداله الآن فى أوروبا بالنظام (**ISO 19111 standard**) *

*وفى هذا النظام : يكون إتجاه خط النظر فى هذا النظام يبدأ مركز الكرة الأرضية ( بطريقة علمية أكثر تحديدا : مركز السطح الرياضى الإفتراضى الممثل للكرة الأرضية وهو المجسم الدورانى للقطع الناقص **ellipsoid** ) ومتجها للخارج (أى كأن اناظر عينه عند مركز الأرض وإتجاه النظر للخارج وبالتالى يكون إتجاه الدوران موجبا فى اتجاه حركة عقارب الساعة ووحدة زاوية الدوران هى الثانية المستخدمة فى قياس الزوايا **second of arc * ​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## كابوكابو (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكور على ما تقوم به من جهد
نسأل الله ان ينفعنا بما تطرحه على الملتقى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخ كابو كابو ووفقنا وإياك إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

النوع الثانى : 
Position Vector Transformation 
هذا النوع يستخدم فى هيئة المساحة الأمريكية والأسترالية ودوران المحاور فى هذا النوع عكس النوع الأول لأن إتجاه خط النظر فى هذا النظام يبدأ من الخارج ويمر بمركز الكرة الأرضية ووحدة زاوية الدوران هى الثانية المستخدمة فى قياس الزوايا second of arc ​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

النوع الثالث:
European Standard ISO 19111

مثل النوع الثانى تماما Position Vector Transformation 
ولكن بفارق واحد فقط :
أن وحدة قياس زوايا الدوران هى الميكروراد ( µRad (Rad * 10^-6
 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الميكروراد هى جزء من مليون جزء من الرادين Radian وهو وحدة القياس الزاوى فى التقدير الدائرى الشهير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لكل دول العالم معاملات تحويل بينها وبين WGS-84 الشهير وهذا لتسهيل إستخدام الـ GPS وتجد هذه المعاملات
موجودة فى كلا من جهاز الـ Data Collector الخاص بالـ GPS وكذلك فى برنامج معاجة الإرصاد 
وقيم المعاملات هذه تعطى دقة منخفضة فى غالب الدول التى شبكاتها المحلية (الوطنية) أصلا كانت غير دقيقة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معاملات التحويل أشهرها ثلاثة أنواع:

1- الأول الذى نحن بصدده
وهو Helmert Transformations Parameters وعدد المعاملات فيه سبعة معاملات:
DX,Dy,Dz,RX,Ry,Rz,SF...Scale Factor

2- النوع الثانى Bursa Wolf وعدد المعاملات فيه أيضا سبعة:
DX,Dy,Dz,RX,Ry,Rz,SF...Scale Factor
ولكنها أقل دقة من معاملات Helmert 

3- النوع الثالث Standard Molodensky Transformations 
وهى ثلاثة معاملات : Delta-Phi و Delta-Lampda و Delta h
ولكنها إيضاً أقل دقة من معاملات Helmert 

وللحديث بقية ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## المهندس اياد ناصر (24 أكتوبر 2008)

كل الشكر لك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس إياد ناصر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إذا كانت DX,Dy,Dz,RX,Ry,Rz,SF...Scale Factor
هى معاملات التحويل من WGS-84 إلى International 1924

فهل تعرف كيف تحصل على المعاملات العكسية
من International 1924 إلى WGS-84 ??

...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحل بضرب كل المعاملات فى ( -1 )

لكن ... مع ملاحظة ...

المرة القادمة ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لتاسهيل الفكرة :
هل لو كان الـ Scale Factor
على هيئة معامل مثل: 1.00038764660 
أم على هيئة PPM مثل: 387.65

يتم التعامل معهما بنفس الطريقة عند حساب المعاملات العكسية ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فى إنتظار إجابة أحد الزملاء الأفاضل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نسيت أن أقول أن PPM تعنى جزء من مليون (Part Per Million)

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng: issa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng: issa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس Issa 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل من أخ يجيب على آخر سؤال طرحته

كيف تحول الـ Scale Factor الخاص بمعاملات التحويل إلى اللـ Scale Factor الخاص بالمعاملات
العكسية فى حالة كان على هيئة 
جزء من مليون PPM
أو معامل عددى
؟؟؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng: issa (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عيسى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندما كان الـ ScaleFactor معبرا عنه بأجزاء من مليون PPM كانت هذه الأجزاء تعبر عن مقدار الزياد او النقصان فقط فى الأبعاد من نظام للآخر.
أما عندما كان معبرا عنها بمعامل عددى فكان هذا المعامل يعبر عن نسبة أبعاد احد النظامين للآخر كأن تكون 
مرة وجزء من المرة مثل 1.00003561 مثلا او أقل من مرة مثل 0.999995636 

المرة القادمة أضع لكم معادلة للتحويل من PPM إلى معامل عددى والعكس

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (9 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع متميز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة المهندسين الأفاضل:
رمضان إسماعيل
م على بن عفيف
محمد سند البندارى

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معادلة لتحويل الـ Scale Factor من PPM إلى معامل عددى

Scale Factor = (Scale Factor PPM / 1000000) + 1

فهل تعرف كيف تعمل العملية العكسية
اى من PPM إلى معامل عددى ؟؟؟

فى إنتظار من يجيب

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فى إنتظار من يجيب

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حارس المصري (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*برجاء من مهندس أحمد المبرمج أفادتتنا عن صحة هذة الأرقام*

This is the cartographic projection system used in Egypt. 
Designation: EGYPT RED BELT NORTH 
Country: EGYPT 
Projection type: MERCATOR TRANSVERSE 
Reference ellipsoid: HELMERT 1906 
* semi-major axis: a = 6378200 m 
* degree of flattening: 1/f = 298.300
* DX -130
* DY 110 
* DZ -13 
Meridian of origin: GREENWICH 
Parameters of projection definition 
False Easting: X = 615000.000 m 
False Northing: Y = 810000.000 m 
Longitude of origin: 31° east 
Latitude of origin: 30° north ​


----------



## م أحمد عبد الكريم (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك يا بشمهندس مجهود رائع وعقليه جباره 

انا متابع كل مواضيعك وبرامجك وبصراحه نفسى أتعلم برمجه عندى أفكار برامج بس للأسف ما بقدرش أنفذ لأنى ما أعرفش لغات برمجه 

وأتمنى انك تقولى على اللغات اللى تفيدنى فى موضوع البرمجه والمراكز اللى موجوده فيها فى مصر 

ونتمنى نكون 1/100 منك 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر و شكررررررررررررر


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*المهندس احمد عبد الكريم*

أنا عندي خبرة بالبرمجة . يا ريت لو عندك افكار تحاول تشرحها لي و انا ان شاء الله ممكن اعمل لها برامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

1- الاخ الفاضل حارس المصرى:
نعم الأرقام التى كتبتها صحيحة وهى خاصة بالشريحة الوسطى من مصر الخاصة بالدلتا
والتى تعرف بالحزام الاحمر , غير أن معاملات التحويل المذكورة ستعطى دقة ليست أفضل من 10 متر
وهى بالتالى لا تصلح إلا للـملاحة Navigation .

2- الاخ الفاضل م أحمد عبد الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وأجزل الله لك العطاء بقدر مابالغت على فى الثناء
وبخصوص البرمجة فإنى انصحك بالبدء بلغة Visual Basic.Net فإن أتقنتها ووجدت عندك صبر
فحبذا لوتعلمت الـ Visual C وهى لغة موسوعية تحتاج إلى صبر كبير ومجهود ووقت
سنين حتى تتمكن منها
لكن أنصحك ألا تشتت نفسك , إهتم بفرع الهندسة الذى تخرجت فيه حتى تصبح محترفا متمكنا فيه
وأجعل البرمجة أحد أدواتك الهامة للتقدم والتميز
وكن على حذر فالبرمجة تستهلك وقتا كبيرا جدا دون ان تدرى

3- الأخ الفاضل طاهر حمدى شاكر
جزاك الله خيرا

والله أسأل أن يوفقنا وإياكم إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

العمليه العكسية من (جزء بالمليون) إلى (معامل عددى)

Scale_F = Scale_PPM / 1000000 + 1

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## حارس المصري (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ألي المهندس أحمد المبرج*

شكرا علي أفادتك الخاصة بالحزام الأحمر ولكن اريد أن أعرف معاملات التحويل التي تعطي دقة أقل من سنتيمتر وذلك لعمل نقط control point وذلك للأجهزة ذات الدقة العالية


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الأخ الفاضل حارس المصرى​ 
لن تستطيع الحصول على معاملات لكل لمصر دقتها سنتيمترات أبدا
وذلك لأن شبكة مصر من الدرجة الأولى على Helmert 1906 ليست Consistent​ 
ولكن ما يحدث فى غالب الاحوال هو أننا نعمل فى مشروع من المشاريع
وليكن مساحته 10 كم × 10كم مثلا
ونرصد شبكة GPS للمشروع ولإيجاد معاملات تحويل جيدة للمشروع نرصد معنا على الأقل ثلاثة نقط Helmert 
ومنهم نحسب معاملات التحويل بين WGS-84 و Helmert 1606 
فى هذه الحالة ممكن أن تصل دقة المعاملات إلى السنتيمترات وهذا حسب توافق نقط Helmert المستخدمة بعضها مع بعض​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

...
... ويستحب أن تتحقق من توافق نقط Helmert مع بعضها البعض قبل إستخدامها
وذلك لضمان جودة المعاملات المستنتجة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إن شاء الله تعالى من المشاركة القادمة أضع معاملات التحويل من Wgs-84 إلى النظام المحلى
لأغلب الدول

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نبدأ بـ : مصر
Datum Name:Old Egyptian 1907
Ellipsoid Name: Helmert 1906
Dx = -130 
Dy = 110
Dz = -13 
error Dx = 3
ErrorDy = 6 
Error Dz = 8​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المملكة العربية الـسعودية حفظها الله*
*
*​*
Datum Name: Ain el Abd 1970

Ellipsoid Name: International 1924

Dx = -143 
Dy = -236 
Dz = 7

Error Dx = 10
Error Dy = 10
Error Dz = 10​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دولة قطر
​
Datum Name: Qatar National Datum 

Ellipsoid Name: International 1924

Dx =-128
Dy = -283 
Dz = 22

Error Dx = 20
Error Dy = 20
Error Dz = 20​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## Absy85 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر ا

اللهم أغفر لي ولوالدي وللمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات

اللهم إني أسألك العفو والمعافاة في الدين والدنيا والأخرة 

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ Absy58
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مساح مبتدي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*سبحان الله*​


----------



## مساح مبتدي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراًكتيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مساح مبتدىء
جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإمارات
​
Datum Name: Nahrwan

Ellipsoid Name: Clarke 1880

Dx = -249
Dy = -156
Dz = 381

Error Dx = 25
Error Dy = 25
Error Dz = 25​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## مصعب العراقي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً و ان شاء الله تصمم برامج اكثر واحسن تحياتي..


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل مصعب العراقى
جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل من الزملاء الأفاضل من عنده معاملات تحويل لبلاد أخرى كالتى كتبتها فى المشاركات السابقة ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتم بخير وسعادة وهناء

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا لموضوع المعاملات*
*هل من الزملاء الأفاضل من عنده معاملات تحويل لبلاد أخرى أم أستمر فيما عندى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حسنا ..
أستمر فيما عندى:

معاملات تحويل دولة: تونس


Datum Name: Carthage 

Ellipsoid Name: Clarke 1880

Dx = -263
Dy = 6
Dz = 431

Error Dx = 6
Error Dy = 9
Error Dz = 8​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
*معاملات تحويل دولة: الجزائر


*​*
Datum Name: North Sahara 1959 

Ellipsoid Name: Clarke 1880

Dx = -186
Dy = -93
Dz = 310

Error Dx = 25
Error Dy = 25
Error Dz = 25​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معاملات تحويل دولة: السودان


​
Datum Name: Adindan 

Ellipsoid Name: Clarke 1880

Dx = -166
Dy = -15
Dz = 204

Error Dx = 5
Error Dy = 5
Error Dz = 3​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل من الزملاء الأفاضل من عنده معاملات تحويل لبلاد أخرى أم أستمر فيما عندى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معاملات تحويل دولة: عمان


​
Datum Name: Nahrwan

Ellipsoid Name: Clarke 1880

Dx = -247
Dy = -148
Dz = 369

Error Dx = 25
Error Dy = 25
Error Dz = 25​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل من الزملاء الأفاضل من عنده معاملات تحويل لبلاد أخرى أم أستمر فيما عندى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين الإخوة الزملاء المشاركون ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## كابوكابو (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحية طيبة
ارجو ان افيدكم بان المعاملات للتحويل من المرجع المحلى Adindan الى المرجع WGS84 الخاصة بالسودان حسب علمى هى :
dx =-156.6+-2.64
dy=-16.5+-2.64
dz=207.9+-2.64
Rotation x=-5.01+-1.59
Rotation y=2.5+-1.84
Rotation z=-12.4+-3.5
منقول من احدى البحوث المنشوره


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومة أخى كابو كابو

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل من الزملاء الأفاضل من عنده معاملات تحويل لبلاد أخرى أم أستمر فيما عندى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معاملات تحويل دولة: الأردن

​
Datum Name: European 1950

Ellipsoid Name: International 1924 

Dx = -103
Dy = -106
Dz = -141

Error Dx = -1
Error Dy = -1
Error Dz = -1​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معاملات تحويل دولة: الاردن


​
Datum Name: European 1950

Ellipsoid Name: International 1924 

Dx = -103
Dy = -106
Dz = -141

Error Dx = -1
Error Dy = -1
Error Dz = -1​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معاملات تحويل دولة: الاردن​ 

Datum Name: European 1950
Ellipsoid Name: International 1924 
Dx = -103
Dy = -106
Dz = -141
Error Dx = -1
Error Dy = -1
Error Dz = -1​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معاملات تحويل دولة : الاردن​ 
Datum Name: European 1950
Ellipsoid Name: International 1924 
Dx = -103
Dy = -106
Dz = -141
Error Dx = -1
Error Dy = -1
Error Dz = -1​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معاملات تحويل دولة: الاردن


Datum Name: European 1950
Ellipsoid Name: International 1924 
Dx = -103
Dy = -106
Dz = -141
Error Dx = -1
Error Dy = -1
Error Dz = -1
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## abdolkadr (13 فبراير 2009)

جميل جميل جميل جميل شكرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخى عبد القادر 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معاملات تحويل دولة : سوريا​

Datum Name: European 1950
Ellipsoid Name: International 1924 
Dx = -103
Dy = -106
Dz = -141
Error Dx = -1
Error Dy = -1
Error Dz = -1​ 
تماما مثل معاملات الأردن

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معاملات تحويل دولة: عمان


​
Datum Name: Nahrwan

Ellipsoid Name: Clarke 1880

Dx = -247
Dy = -148
Dz = 369

Error Dx = 25
Error Dy = 25
Error Dz = 25​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا لموضوع المعاملات
هل من الزملاء الأفاضل من عنده معاملات تحويل لبلاد أخرى أم أستمر فيما عندى؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإمارات
​
Datum Name: Nahrwan

Ellipsoid Name: Clarke 1880

Dx = -249
Dy = -156
Dz = 381

Error Dx = 25
Error Dy = 25
Error Dz = 25​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا لموضوع المعاملات
هل من الزملاء الأفاضل من عنده معاملات تحويل لبلاد أخرى أم أستمر فيما عندى؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## ahyakbaba (15 يونيو 2009)

thank you my dear brother..


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل ahyakababa

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الباشمهندس احمد سيد وكل عام وانت بخير- تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام - ماشاء الله على الشرح والتوضيح جزاك الله خير الجزاء وزادك الله علما نافعا ونفع بك الآخرين


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (26 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك اذا عندك معاملات تحويل لمنطقة المدينة المنورة ارجو ارسالها لنا مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## elmaestro (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى الحبيب احمد 
اولا كل عام وانت بخير ويارب تكون ايام مباركة وكلها خير عليك.
على فكرة انا بغاية السعادة انى عثرت عليك اخيرا.
وربنا يزيدك علم على علمك ودايما سباق بالخير وافادة الجميع كعادتك ودة مش جديد عليك.

تلميذك واخوك ............. محمد فاروق


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل عبد الباقى الامين
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانت بخير- تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام 

مع الأسف اخى الكريم لم اتشرف بعمل أى أرصاد gps فى منطقة المدينة المنورة
على ساكنها افضل صلاة وأزكى تسليم
وبالتالى ليس عندى معاملات تحويل لها...
لكن دعنى اوضح لك شيئا ما يا اخى الكريم
إن وجدت معاملات تحويل على مستوى اى مدينة لن تكون دقتها أفضل من 1-3 متر فى غالب الاحوال
ولكن الامثل لمشروع صغير لا يتعدى 5كم × 5كم ان تحسب معاملات تحويله من أرصادك بالـ gps 
وممكن الوصول لدقة فى التحويل تصل لأقل من 1 سم

مع خالص امنياتى بالنجاح والتوفيق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل محمد فاروق
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وكل عام وانت بخير- تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام 

ارجو ان تكون بخير حال وقد كنت اذكرك مع الزميل المهندس ماهر لبيب منذ حوالى عشرة أيام
فقد كان فى زيارتى واخبرنى انك رجعت من السعودية منذ حوالى سنة - فمرحبا بك فى بلدك

وجزاك الله كل خير على ما دعوت لى من دعوات مباركة - اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم
ان يتقبل دعائى ودعائك وان يرزقك بمثل ما دعوت لى من خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## عيدزكرياعبدالجواد (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك علم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل عيد زكريا
جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وزادنا وإياك والمسلمين جميعا علما وتقوى 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يزيدك علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا ولسانا زاكرا وعملا متقبلا - بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالعباس عبدالله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

God bless you and make you in the balance of HassanatkGod bless you and make you in the balance of Hassanatk


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*الملف عبارة عن فيديو ووثائق توكد بشارة الانجيل والتوراة بسيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم **وقبل التحميل نسـألكم الدعاء لنا ولامي وابي بالمغفرة وسائر المسلمين** وجزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا الصيا م والقيام وصالح الاعمال*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129154596/a697e1e8/_______.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129594299/6d0645eb/______.html*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأفاضل : عبد الباقى الامين ... أبو العباس عبد الله ... وليد محمد عطية
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم واحسن الله إلينا وإليكم 

الأخ الفاضل وليد محمد عطية :
لاحظت فى الفترة الأخيرة أنك وضعت فى مواضيع مختلفة روابط لملفات تخص مقارنة الاديان
واحب ان أذكرك بقول السلف عموما انه
لا يجوز للعوام قراءة مواضيع وكتب مقارنة الاديان
إلا من بعد أن يحصلوا نصيبا جيدا من العلم الشرعى
هذا مهم جدا حتى لا تثار فى اذهانهم شبهات لا يستطيعوا الرد عليها بدون علم
ولأن معرفة العقيدة الصحيحة هى اول خطوة لمناقشة مادونها من العقائد
فأخشى أن يقرأ البعض نصوصا من الكتب المقدسة عند الديانات الإخرى فلا يعرفوا كيف ينزلوها منزلها الصحيح
وكم من اناس حدث لهم وإمتلأت رؤوسهم شبهات والمحظوظ منهم من قيض الله له مسلما عنده علم فأزال الشبهات
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_
فكم رأينا من لا يحسن الكتابة باللغة العربية فضلا عن عدم معرفته بعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة
ثم يتصدى لمحاورة القوم أو مناظرتهم فى منتدياتهم وتكون النتائج مؤسفة لا لضعف الإسلام
ولكن للجهل الشديد للمحاور بالعقيدة الصحيحة ومواطن العوار فى العقائد الفاسدة !!! والله المستعان
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_

فكم مسلم يعرف دلائل نبوة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (التى تكاد تصل للالف دليل)
حتى يعرف بشارات التوراة والإنجيل بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التى طمسوا معظمها وغيروا فيها
ليسهل لهم تاويل النصوص كما يريدون ويصرفوها عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى غيره
فأيهما أولى ان يعرف المسلم اولا ؟؟؟

فالحديث له شجون ولا يتسع له المقام هاهنا

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## odwan (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر وتقدير وجزاك الله خيراً وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل ayman odwan
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## المهندس مدحت على (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وشكرا ليك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل مدحت على
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## باليدور (13 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي لقد بعثت لك مفتاح الفلاش من اجل البرنامج هل وصلك عبر بريدك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل باليدور
أرسل نسخ تجريبية لكل من يراسلنى , لكن لم ياتينى بريد بإسم باليدور , فهل راسلتنى بهذا الإسم أم بغيره ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*
​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع عاشت ايدك...
مشكوررررررررر يا غالي جزاك الله كل خير .................


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل مصطفى حسن

جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات أو إقتراحات أو مناقشات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل على عنبه
الرابط التالى فيه كيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304...e_Program.html

الزميل الفاضل anoor1
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات أو إقتراحات أو مناقشات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 نوفمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## هيثم طه رشيد سعيد (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الاستاذ احمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كل عام وانتم بخير
اعجبني موضوعكم واريد ان اخذ نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج فكيف ذللك
مع كل التقدير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل هيثم طه
فى الصفحة الأولى من الموضوع يوجد رابط لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## هيثم طه رشيد سعيد (1 ديسمبر 2009)

استاذي الفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على ايضاحكم لنا 
كل عام واتم بخير


----------



## memo110 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً . أخ عبد الرحيم ساقوم بإرسال المفتاح الرقمي للفلاشة وأتمنى أن ترسل لي نسخة عن البرنامج . كما أتمنى أن ترسل لي نسخة عن برنامج *EarthCAD V1 *.وشكراً وجزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل Memo110
أرسلت لك النسخ التجريبية من البرامج التى طلبتها

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## القناص المسافر (31 ديسمبر 2009)

أنارالله قلبك بالعلم والإيمان......عذار لا أستطيع أن أقول لك شكرآ...لأنها أقل من المجهودالذي بذلته لتوصل هذا العلم القيم...رحم الله والديك


----------



## هيثم الخطيب (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميلان الفاضلان 
القناص المسافر و هيثم الخطيب

جزاكما الله كل خير وأحسن الله ألينا وإليكما

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## imad kharma (3 يناير 2010)

الأخ العزيز
بعد ان اتبعت خطواتك كما وردت في ملف bdf
وبعد أن اردت الحصور على الملف txt اعطى رساله مفتدها errore creating falsh memory file
أرجو المساعدة الموضع مهم جدا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل Imad Kharama 
حاول تغيير المكان (drive) الذى سوف تسجل عليه الملف Flashkey.txt
فتجد عندك فى شاشة البرنامج مكتوب أن مكان حفظ الملف هو C:\Flashkey.txt
غيرة ليكون مثلا:
D:\Flashkey.txt
أو
F:\Flashkey.txt

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## هاجس اليمن (6 يناير 2010)

مشككككككككككككووووووور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
**
جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا وأحسن الله ألينا وإليكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
**
جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## ناظم المهندس (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام الليبي (4 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي المهندس احمد لقد ارسلت لك مفتاح الفلاشة ارجو منك ارسال البرنامج وبارك الله فيك ووفقك للمزيد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## solo33 (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## روني اوسو (2 مارس 2010)

ارجو منك ارسال برنامج paramarker 2 الى العنوان الاتي
[email protected]


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل رونى محمد
برجاء إرسال المفتاح الرقمى لقلاشتك على بريدى الإلكترونى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## روني اوسو (14 مارس 2010)

ارسلت لك المفتاح الرقمي للفلاشةعلى عنوانك البريدي ارجو ارسال البرنامج paramarker 2
[email protected]


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تلقيت بريدك اليوم
سأرسل لك النسخة التجريبية غدا إن شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## روني اوسو (27 مارس 2010)

لم ترسل لي البرنامج حتى الان


----------



## روني اوسو (28 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز احمد سيد ماذا نفعل بهذه القيم بعد حسابها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل رونى
تستخدم معاملات التحويل للتحويل بين انظمة الإحداثيات الجغرافية المختلفة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## وائل رمضان عبدة (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هيثم طه رشيد سعيد (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم سعة صدركم لطلبي هذا لقد تم حصولي علي نسختكم التجريبية وتم من خلالها معرفة اشفت المطلوب وعتد تطبيق الشفت على مجموعة نفاط حقليا كان هناك فرق في الاحاثيات مسموح وفي نقاط اخرى كان الفرق كبير هل هماك تعليق على هذا الموضوع ............... واذا ارسلت لكم مجموعة من النقاط في كلا الاحداثين هل بالامكان ارسال لي الشفت في بالنسخة الاصليه لي اتمكن من معرفة مدى تطابقه مع الواقع فبل الاقرار على امتلاك البرنامج 
مع التقدير


----------



## بطوطة مصطفي (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم وليكم منا جزيل الشكر والاحترام بالتوفيق


----------



## خالد أدهم (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أبريل 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## albsqlony (25 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمد عميرة (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جدا على المجهود ده وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## sahli86 (13 مايو 2010)

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1y1J88eND1W - Q9EWnK9hsAD - adUPsLdeIcF - 1Vya27o5VAj - zVUbH782rTr
p<[6%O'bA&F$3d8~sV%Jkd;Eem8!i\`tX%1]ZAD`MVOkUFxtPyEEG
vHDYo|I{8L5:an*SY%j)jA71|[email protected]!kCx^de^gu[UH.yCz$xdB5;a~?p!($Dc$vS`D&Ijf<q0^d[VtMZbCb
v?{r/A6|k}XT<MPJUO#|Pwo#lAGf


[email protected]​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل

أرسلت لك النسخة النجريبة من البرنامج اليوم على بريدك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع المميز
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله قيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرسام الصغير (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الرسام الصغير (24 مايو 2010)

البرنامج رائع ارجو من الجميع الاستفادة منه


----------



## الرسام الصغير (24 مايو 2010)

جارى التحميل والعودة اذا استوقفنى شيئا وشكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (26 مايو 2010)

thank you for all


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تشرفنا في الرابط دا ياهندسة 
http://survingcenter.0fees.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=11
وان شاء الله بعمل اعلان لجميع برامج حضرتك علية


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمد عميرة (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (23 يونيو 2010)

هل يمكن تحويل الرصد من نقطة عين العبد utm wgs84 الى نقاط ارضية دون استخدام s.f للعمل بجهاز التوتل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يونيو 2010)

بسم لله الرجمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل محمد عميرة
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

الاخ الفاضل مجدى فتحى 
أرجو توضيح سؤالك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## القبطان1 (1 يوليو 2010)

بصراحة ئرفناك وئرفنا الموقع اللي انت فيه 
يا اخي مك تئيييييييييييييل شوفلك موقع تاني حط بلاويك فيه
انت معندكش غير التلات برامح دول اللي كلهم كزب وأرفت الموقع فيهم وتقو ايه تجريبي
تقول تجريبي ايه بتضحك على مين بصراحة انا متابعك انت عالة عالموقع ويا ريت تريحنا منك
بتكتب سبحان الله كويس بس اتقي الله يا اخي
​


----------



## samer ibrahem (1 يوليو 2010)

شاكرين جدا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ 
samer ibrahem


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده . سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده * سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ** سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده *** سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده **** سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده - سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده -- سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده . سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (30 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ghadasayed (30 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعاً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جميعاً*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## اياد الحكيمي (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ناشيرين (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
بس واحد كيف يحصل على البرنامج


----------



## نضال زواتي (21 أغسطس 2010)

السيد أحمد عبد الرحيم الموقر 
بسم الله " وفوق كل ذي علم عليم " 
كنت أنا من أوائل من عمل بنظام (gps) سنة 1987 والتحويلات الى انظمة الاحداثيات المختلفة وقمت بعمل عدة كتيبات لمعظم الانظمة ( leica,topcon,trimble,sokkia) باللغة العربية ، ولا زلت أقوم بالدعم الفني لكل الأنظمة ، ولكني وجدت من هو أبرع مني وأكثر اهتماما وبارك الله لك في جهودك وبوأك منزلة عالية .
والسلام عليكم
أخوكم : نضال زواتي -الاردن


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل المهندس نضال
جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وأحسن الله إليك وكل عام وأنتم بخير
حقيقة ، قل ان اجد من هم فى مثل أخلاقك الراقية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## civil devel (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررر يسلمووو


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## Fahd Hamdy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز أأمل من الله ثم منك أن أحصل على برنامج شرح باللغة العربية لبرنامج GIS server و GIS manager وبرنامج orical وبرنامج ArcSDE والخاصة بتشغيل برنامج ArcGIS وشكراً لمعلوماتك القيمة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مع الأسف ليس عندى ما تطلب
مع أمنياتى أن تجدهم عند أحد الزملاء


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك فيك مهندسنا احمد*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم أخي المهندس احمد سيد عبد الرحيم.
بعد إذنك أخي تم نسخ الموضوع الى قسم GIS لصلته بمواضيع القسم وإتاحة مساحة اكبر لتعميم فائدته, وذلك على الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238428.html#post1978795


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رعد اسحق (22 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع الف شكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وباك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 مارس 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (18 مايو 2011)

*سبحان الله وبحمده*
http://alalamy.hooxs.com/t14345p7-topic


----------



## egycivil100 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
و زادكم من العلم و جعل هذه المشاركات فى ميزان حسناتكم
تقبلوا تحيتى


----------



## باسم مرزوق (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات


----------



## مصعب العراقي (18 يناير 2012)

عاشت ايدك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## africano800 (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## HAMAD81 (20 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااٍ


----------



## mamathashem (26 يناير 2012)

شكر اخي العزيز ...


----------



## ALI MOAWAD ALI (31 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزى الله خيرا كل من مر على الموضوع أو شارك فيه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مارس 2012)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## samth (5 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالك يابشمهندس أحمد. سعد حجازى معاك اخبارك ممكن اسألك انا فى الكويت وطلب منى تحويل احداثيات من ktm to utm ولايوجد عندى برنامج تحويل فأرجو المساعدة .
سعد حجازى


----------



## buraida (25 يونيو 2012)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

